# World Cup Qualifying: Zone Asia 01 April



## A_Skywalker (Mar 29, 2009)

01 Apr 10:00 Australia v Uzbekistan  1.36 4.20 8.00   
01 Apr 12:00 South Korea v North Korea  1.57 3.60 5.50   
01 Apr 15:15 Bahrain v Qatar  1.83 3.40 3.80   
01 Apr 18:30 Saudi Arabia v United Arab Emirates  1.44 3.80 7.50


----------

